# What ' Dubai Marina ' could have looked like



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

i was searching on the web and came across these very interesting conceptual drawings for Dubai Marina. Should definitly check it out. 

http://www.earthsynergy.net/PROJECTS/westsidemarina.htm


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

I like it !
Seem every intergrated rather than the radon mixture of towers that are going up there instead !


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I prefer it to the current Marina as it crossed SZR and has a very Miami feel about it. At the moment the Marina district and the Islands are segregated and almost complete opposites, no link between the two except the share a common freeway


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yep that was one thing i liked and the mixed park lands and bases !
What is there is many quality towers but I feel as though each will be a island to it self with no connction to any one around it naking the area not a true city


----------



## DubaiDave (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats Interesting. I STILL thought the waterway was going to go under szr


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

I think they can simply do that by linking the Marina with Jumairah Lakes and even it will look more nice than the diagram :horse:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Still every then each building will be island with no commom link you all know how strongly i feel about this by now cause I premott it all the time
THis could of been like JBR while huge complex with similar towers it has some eles ( not built yet and it could prove me wrong ) being linked makes the space around used much more common podiums are a great idea and comined with roof top park land on the poduim could control traffic better, Make best use of the out doors and make a real park community despite the tall towers.
I dont know maybe am a dreamer
Still Marina is not done yet and it may work it better than I expect


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

although you'd get more towers with the new marina, this one is more organized and i think is more appealing overall.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

What would have been really cool was if all the waterways of Emirates Living, Jumeirah Islands and Dubai Marina were all inter-connected :cheers1:


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

>What would have been really cool was if all the waterways of Emirates Living, Jumeirah Islands and Dubai Marina were all inter-connected

I always thought that the ultimate goal was to eventually have water flow from Dubai Marina up to the Creek (silly me). The reason I thought so is that all the developments such as BD, DIFC, JLT, DM etc are going to be built around huge artificial lakes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

I remember sometime back one of my friends was saying that there is a study to extend Dubai Creek utpo Dubai Marina and all the way long towers will be allowed to be built on the sides. :horse:


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Feels good not to be the only idiot (j/k). Shaheen, how does your friend know this? Does he work in the Municipality or knows an official there or what?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well i don't think this is possible!!! if there would be an extension the creek has to run through projects that have already been finished down there. i can't imagine!!!


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Although i like the current marina, i think this one would have looked much better


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Diggin up old threads are we

But yeah, It looks way more organised that way but we still have no idea what the marina as it is now will look like.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow! We get a reply almost after a year! Those were the "Trances" days


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

looks good as well, but the current marina is great imo.
a connection to the other side of SZR would be great though.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup would be fantastic if they joined the waters of both Marina and Jumeirah Lakes across SZR.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Not bad, i like it more than the actual one.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

not more imo. but good as well.
if they connect JLT and marina there would be more water circulation maybe.
but i doubt this could happen


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

^ I think it can happen, but wont be the smartest of choices
I remeber reading abt it a year or so back, the municipality have considered it


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Another dubai marina design 











Dubai Marina Project 


The Dubai Marina Ex is a waterfront lifestyle center, envisioned to be the hub of retail and entertainment for the Dubai Marina development, nearby beach hotels, the Dubai Internet/ Media City and the Emirates Hills Community. The Dubai Marina Ex draws a concept vision from the inspiring arrival of migratory birds gradually settling in Dubai. This brings color to the overall plan through exciting components and waterfront destinations such as the “Swan's Crest”, Flamingo Steps, Swan Landing, Seven “floating” restaurants, the “Swan's pond”, and retail wings named after various sea birds in Dubai. Along with a compelling architectural design, the project introduces a unique merchandising concept zoning each retail wing into lifestyle destinations (market, high fashion, active sports, etc.). More than a shopping destination, the Dubai Marina Ex is a LIFESTYLE EXPERIENCE.


Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: EMAAR 
Project Type: Mixed-Use Development
Hotel, Residential, Recreational
Services: Design Competition


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ This looks like a proposed project to be located in Dubai Marina.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

more or less.
maybe like the marina mall!!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I think so


----------

